# Valley Brew Tasting Party



## masta (Aug 30, 2006)

You are invited to the 4th annual<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
<H2><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Valley Brew<O></O>[/B]</H2>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Fine Wines and Great Beer tasting party![/B] <O></O>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal">[/B]<O></O>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal">This year in support of two affected family members we will be raising money for breast cancer research. All money collected will be donated to the [/B]Terri Brodeur Breast Cancer Foundation who directs 100% of gross fundraising dollars directly to research. Our donation to the foundation also qualifies for the Pfizer matching gift program so the total will be matched dollar for dollar.<O></O>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal"><O></O>[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">http://www.terribrodeurbreastcancerfoundation.org/[/B]<O></O>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal"><O></O>[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal">A $10.00 donation per adult is requested. Raffle tickets will also be sold and the winner will receive their choice of a sample selection of wine and or beer that we have in inventory[/B]. <O></O>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal">Please help us reach our goal of $1000.00.<O></O>[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal; mso-ansi-font-weight: normal"><O></O>[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Location: Valley Brew
[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">30 Carol Drive[/B]
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Hope Valley RI 02832<O></O>[/B]
<H4><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Date and Time: Saturday September 23, 2006 [/B]</H4><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">
From 1:00 till Closing!


[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Please RSVP By September 15 [/B]
*[email protected]*


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 30, 2006)

Masta:


I would love to come, but due to distance I can't. How can I still make a donation? Send a check? Paypal? 


How much are the raffle tickets? I'll get some and if I win, Please auction off the winning wine to make another donation to the fund.


A very dear friend of ours, whos a dear mother of three and a wonderfull wife and housekeeper just went through a very brave battle with breast cancer. Due to organizations like these, she will be fine and another family stays a family, Nothing is more important than that!


We should have an email auction for a bottle of your wine. We can all just email you with our bids and you can email back the new high bid, so someone else can bid higher. I can't imagine this would be illegal would it? I won't tell if they don't.......


----------



## peterCooper (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm game for that, jobe!


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 30, 2006)

Can we send our wines to you and have them raffled off?


Let me know where I can donate. I can't make it, but I sure am game to do whatever I can.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll match any donations from the forum members, up to $100.00.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 31, 2006)

Would that be $100.00 each George or 100.00 total





How about an ebay auction of a collection of fine wines from The Fine Vine Wines Forum clearly stating that all proceeds are for the charity stated. All who wanted to donate a bottle could send them to Masta. I would be willing to host the auction. 
Anyway, I too would like to contribute monetarily Masta and need best way to get funds to you.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## masta (Aug 31, 2006)

I am deeply moved and excited about the response from all of you in regards to our fundraiser. I will also say I am not surprised at all since I have always known wine makers are really good people who have a passion for life and others.


Thank you very much..






In order to use the matching gifts program from Pfizer the donation has to be from a employee. The plan is to collect all the money raised and then I will make the donation in one lump sum in my name to maximize the matching funds dollar for dollar. I am sure if you note the foundation in the memo on your check it would qualify as proof of a tax deductible donation to charity.


Donations can be sent to:


Scott Irwin
30 Carol Drive
Hope Valley, RI 02832


Waldo,


The ebay auction idea sounds great and please send me an e-mail on the details on how this would work.


Thanks again and I hope a few of the members who live close by can make it to the tasting as we always have a great time.


----------



## geocorn (Aug 31, 2006)

That would be $100.00 in total for all contributions.


----------



## paubin (Aug 31, 2006)

I would love to be their Scott, but I missed by a couple monthes on the vacation. I will however send a donation and a bottle or two for auction if you are going to do that like Waldo suggested. Let me know soon on the auction, as getting the bottles to ya may take a few days.


Pete


----------



## kutya (Aug 31, 2006)

Masta: I would be interested in sending a bottle as well. Can we mail wine through the USPS? or do we have to go through UPS?? Would love to attend the tasting, but it's a distance....


----------



## sangwitch (Aug 31, 2006)

I just posted this in another forum, but I'll repeat it here since y'all are talking about shipping wine... these things work great


http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_5450.asp?desc=Styrofoam+Wine+Shippers


----------



## masta (Aug 31, 2006)

kutya said:


> Masta: I would be interested in sending a bottle as well. Can we mail wine through the USPS? or do we have to go through UPS?? Would love to attend the tasting, but it's a distance....




No shipping alcohol through USPS but FedEx or UPS works.


sangwitch: Thanks for the link to the styrofoam wine shippers.


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 31, 2006)

Found this on the ebay site:


Taken directly from ebay's list of prohibited items, "Due to the many difficulties inherent in Internet alcohol sales, eBay's U.S. site will not permit the listings of wine, beer and other alcoholic beverages on its Web site. The only exception to this rule is regarding collectible containers and certain, pre-approved wine sellers (see below). Even if you are a licensed vintner or liquor distributor, you are not permitted to sell alcohol on the U.S. eBay site unless you are in a small group of pre-approved wine sellers". 

Sorry Masta


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 31, 2006)

Why don't we just start a wine auction thread right here, right now! 


Post pictures of your wine, and bid away!


Would that be OK to do George?


Edit: We can do it EBay style. You can only auction off the bottle and label, the contents are not for consumtion and are free



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Sep 6, 2006)

In order not to bog the forum down and ease of execution I would like to suggest that anyone who would like to donate a bottle of wine for a FVW raffle to send it to me for collection and shipping to the raffle winner.
All memberswho donate to the fundraiserwill be entered into the raffle and the winner will be selected on the day of the event. 


This will be in addition to the raffle that is already planned for Valley Brew products for those in attendance.




Thank you to those who has donated already, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2006)

MAsta I will sending a bottle of my Muscadine for the raffle tomorrow. I can send my donation with it or send it by Paypal. Whichever you prefer. Just let me know...Off work today in celebration of our 37th Wedding Anniversary today.


----------



## masta (Sep 6, 2006)

Waldo you can send your donation with your bottle. Thank you very much and congrats on your anniversary!


37 years...WOW!!


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 6, 2006)

congrats Waldo. No mean feat on that 37 years.


----------



## geocorn (Sep 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Waldo!






That is a feat of which to be very proud.


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, congrats Waldo! Yesterday was my second and... I hope I have 37 years left in me.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks All..When you find one who is as much of a jewel as mine it's not hard to accomplish such a feat...God I Love that woman !!!!


----------



## Joanie (Sep 6, 2006)

Waldo said:


> Thanks All..When you find one who is as much of a jewel as mine it's not hard to accomplish such a feat...God I Love that woman !!!!



That's too sweet for words, Waldo. Congratulations to you and best wishes to your bride!


----------



## Bill B (Sep 6, 2006)

Masta i will also send some wine and my donation
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2006)

37 years, WOW, Congrats Waldo. I'got 13 under my belt and they stay as happy as yours.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 6, 2006)

"God I Love that woman !!!!" 


There's the secret! When you can confess to God and all.


24 years and counting here, and God knows that I love her as well.


Congradulations Waldo, a toast to you and yours




*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats Waldo and to the Missus as well.




Aren't you glad you married YOUR trophy wife the first time!


----------



## kutya (Sep 7, 2006)

Masta, I have a bottle boxed, and will send it tomorrow. Waldo, congrats on 37 years... I'm at 11, and I to married a "trophy" it took me 5 years of dating to realize it, but I guess what counts is that I did realize it... I hope my bottle sells for the most money.......lol


----------



## Pepere (Sep 7, 2006)

Masta:


I'm sitting in Va Beach for a Shriners convention but when I get home Sunday I'll send you a bottle or two for your auction. 


Waldo, congrats my friend.



37 years is something to be very proud of, especially these days eh?


Oct. will be 36 years for us. We actually went to high school together....................she had enough sense to wait until I matured a little before she'd let me take her out on a date.



That was 1967, three years later I got to marry my very best friend in the world. I don't know what's kept her around, but I'm the luckiest guy in the world and I'm sure you feel the same way there podner!






Did I say I matured? I'm 57 years old riding a three wheeler and wearing a red fez with a tassle...............



I wonder if I can still do that wheelie when I reach 65?


----------



## kutya (Sep 8, 2006)

Masta:


I was told yesterday that it is illegal to send any alcohol through any company in Montana????? I admit, we are a little back-wards here.... Anyway, I sent you a bottle of "Blueberry Juice"(wink, wink)..... that just so happens to be corked.......


----------



## masta (Sep 8, 2006)

Awesome...thank you.
According to a USDA study, blueberries are #1 in antioxidant activity- surpassing 40 common fruits and vegetables in their ability to neutralize harmful by-products called "free radicals" that can lead to cancer and other age-related diseases.


----------



## masta (Sep 20, 2006)

Update: I currently have 6 bottles of wine that will be sent to the winner of the raffle for FVW forum members at our tasting party on this Saturday. All those who donated to the fundraiser are eligible and there is still time to help a great cause and have a *very good* chance to received some nice bottles of wine made by our members. 


Please PM or e-mail me ASAP if you plan to donate so I can make sure you get included.


Thanks to all who donated as it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## geocorn (Sep 20, 2006)

Masta,
We sent you 4 bottles yesterday. You should have them by Saturday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 20, 2006)

Masta:


WOW....... I can't beleive I forgot all about this. I just PM'ed you for your address and have boxed up 2 bottles of wine, a Piesporter for those white drinkers and a home made Cranberry/Orange Wine, Along with a check for your donaion. Again...... I'm sorry this is so late, my airheadedness............ Will UPS 2nd day tomorrow morning. Sorry...


----------



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2006)

Dang jobe...can't believe you forgot this buddy...dont you remember,I called you about it two weeks ago, and again last week and the last time was just day before yesterday.......You been in that Port already boy ?


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 21, 2006)

Waldo....... That was You? I thought it was my wife......... sigh...... same 
w(h)iney voice............






Masta:UPS'ed the box with a checkand 2 bottles. They said it may not get there till Tues......... I'm so sorry. I left the name blank on the check, if you needthe money before that, just pay it and write the check out to yourself.Itwas for $25.


Man I feel bad I waited this long...... Sorry Masta.


----------



## masta (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks John....not to worry and I certainly appreciate the support.






Things are looking up for Saturday as the the weather looks like just cloudy and no rain.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 23, 2006)

Masta: Best of luck to you today, I hope you exceed every goal you set.


Your a good man for doing this






Wish I could be there........


----------



## Dean (Sep 23, 2006)

Well Masta? How did everything turn out? I hope you exceeded your goal! Next year, if I can get wine across the border, I'll send a few bottles for tasting at your next event.


----------



## masta (Sep 24, 2006)

A special thanks to all who contributed to our fund raising eventat the tasting party.It was a great success and to date we have a total of $1408.00 with the matching funds!!!


I still have a small beer tasting with my fishing buddies so I think we can reach a total of $1500.00 to donate to the breast cancer research foundation.


Bill Benedetti is the winner of the FVW raffle and will receive a selection of wines sent in from somemembers. Congratulations Bill !!!


Once again thanks to all who helped us beat our target goal of $1000.00.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congradulation Masta on a succesfull fund raiser.


And Congradulations Bill on winning the wine........


----------



## Waldo (Sep 24, 2006)

Masta and Bill !!


----------



## kutya (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats Masta, and Bill....Thank you for allowing all of us to participate...jh


----------



## Bill B (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## masta (Oct 5, 2006)

One last update on the fundraiser for breast cancer research. It was a great success and we have a final total of $1720.00 with the matching funds to be sent to the foundation. 


Bill Benedetti should be receiving hiswines from the raffle today. Enjoy Bill and congrats!


Just wanted to thank everyone again who generouslydonated money and or wine to help make this such a worthwhile effort.






How fitting that October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month!!!


----------



## Bill B (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone, Masta is correct I just hit the lottery. The wines came in today and what a nice selection. I have no idea where to start. I must say it makes me proud to be in association with all of you. Some I have met , others I hope to later.Masta Im glad the fundraiser went well.Keep us posted and let us know if we can do anything else
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------

